# Soberdough



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 2, 2022)

Yeah i'm cheating.

Found this mix local.







Mixing some Dunkel with it. You can use any beer or even unflavored fizzy water.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 2, 2022)

Looks good.  I going to cheat also.  Just got order from Prepared Pantry.  Got some pumpernickel mix to try.  As I only mainly just eat bread on weekend a loaf last a while.  I about 2 months into my last sourdough loaf I made.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 2, 2022)

Haha! It's not really chelating, not as much as me going to the local Market! It looks delicious and that's all that counts and the Bread looks as good as the Warsteiner too!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 2, 2022)

That looks delicious. I’ll have to see if I can hunt that down.


----------

